# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  >>> OT Airlines

## bedazzled

.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## password

Βασικά, είμαι χρήστης Debian αλλά θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με το BSD. Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος έμπειρος χρήστης αν αξίζει τον κόπο και κάποιες μικρές διαφορές με το linux?

----------


## dweller

οι διαφορές είναι αρκετές, στην φιλοσοφία αλλα και στην πράξη. Θα καταλάβεις αν σου κάνει ή όχι μόνο αν το δοκιμάσεις. Διάβασε καλά το faq.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## password

> Βασικά για wireless όσο κι αν το παίδεψα δεν κάνει... κατά τα άλλα έχει πολύ ωραίο στήσιμο και ενδιαφέρον firewall.


Με απογοητεύειες βαθύτατα, εγώ είχα σκοπό να το βάλω και να ασχοληθώ παράλληλα με την εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού για awmn. Εσύ τι λειτουργικό χρησιμοποιείς?

----------


## dweller

γενικά κάνει, 1 χρόνο με αυτό έπαιζα με τις netgear σταθερά και ωραία.
Μετα ήρθαν οι atheros...

----------


## password

> γενικά κάνει, 1 χρόνο με αυτό έπαιζα με τις netgear σταθερά και ωραία.
> Μετα ήρθαν οι atheros...


Και δεν υποστηριζόνται από το BSD?

----------


## dweller

Yποτίθεται οτι υποστηρίζονται και είναι μάλιστα πλήρως ανοικτού κώδικα.
Προσωπικά δέν κατάφερα να τους κάνω να παίξουν ποτέ. Πιθανόν να έχουν βελτιωθεί από τότε βέβαια.
Το φταίξιμο προφανώς δέν το έχουν οι openbsd-άδες, ήδη πολλά μαγικά προσπαθούν να κάνουν. Η atheros δέν δίνει τις προδιαγραφές των προϊόντων της.

----------


## password

> Yποτίθεται οτι υποστηρίζονται και είναι μάλιστα πλήρως ανοικτού κώδικα.
> Προσωπικά δέν κατάφερα να τους κάνω να παίξουν ποτέ. Πιθανόν να έχουν βελτιωθεί από τότε βέβαια.
> Το φταίξιμο προφανώς δέν το έχουν οι openbsd-άδες, ήδη πολλά μαγικά προσπαθούν να κάνουν. Η atheros δέν δίνει τις προδιαγραφές των προϊόντων της.


Εν τέλει, αν βρω κάρτες που υποστηρίζονται, αξίζει την προσπάθεια για το δίκτυο ή να στραφώ σε κάτι πιο απλό. Εσύ που το έχεις βάλει τι μου προτείνεις?

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εν τέλει, αν βρω κάρτες που υποστηρίζονται, αξίζει την προσπάθεια για το δίκτυο ή να στραφώ σε κάτι πιο απλό. Εσύ που το έχεις βάλει τι μου προτείνεις?


Μη σε ψαρώνουν άδικα. 

Εγώ παίζω κανένα χρόνο με Atheros και pfSense που τρέχει πάνω σε freeBSD. Η τελευταία έκδοση έχει το 6.2

Δεν πρέπει να έχει τους γρηγορότερους drivers για atheros, αλλά είναι σταθεροί.

----------


## dweller

> Εν τέλει, αν βρω κάρτες που υποστηρίζονται, αξίζει την προσπάθεια για το δίκτυο ή να στραφώ σε κάτι πιο απλό. Εσύ που το έχεις βάλει τι μου προτείνεις?


Αν έχεις το χρόνο να ασχοληθείς μαζί του, τότε βάλτο και δέν θα το μετανιώσεις πιστεύω.
Και να το μετανιώσεις...θα σου'χει φύγει η περιέργεια  :: 

Βασικά είναι η "μαμά" πολλών ωραίων πραγμάτων όπως το pf και το openbgpd και έχει βγεί και looking glass για το τελευταίο :

http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article& ... 0103110518

Γενικότερα δίνει μια "καθαρή" και πιο προσεγμένη αίσθηση από τα υπόλοιπα unixοειδή (πχ τα υπέροχα man pages του, και το οτι οτιδήποτε χρειάζεται ένας σοβαρός router είναι μέσα στο βασικό σύστημα), αλλά δέν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα γρήγορο.

Αν ασχοληθείς, χρήσιμο μπορεί να σου φανεί αυτό:
http://www.openbsd101.com/

----------

